# Ley de Wilcox-McCandlish y Ley de Godwin



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2008)

Parece "Chiste" pero NO lo es, lean con atención y saquen conclusiones.

*Ley de Wilcox-McCandlish*

*La Ley de Evolución del Discurso en Línea de Wilcox-McCandlish* es un adagio sobre Internet. Desarrollada por Bryce Wilcox y Stanton McCandlish durante varios días en enero de 1995, después de observar un amargo intercambio de e-mails públicos, la Ley de Wilcox-McCandlish intenta predecir el transcurso de las conversaciones de internet.
Ahí van sus enunciados, en traducción:

*La probabilidad del éxito de cualquier intento de cambiar el asunto o la dirección de una discusión en un foro en línea es directamente proporcional a la calidad del contenido actual.*

*Corolarios *

* Primer Corolario de McCandlish
La posibilidad de cambio del tema o la dirección de una discusión, siendo este cambio para mejor, es inversamente proporcional a la calidad del contenido anterior al cambio.

* Excepción al Primer Corolario de McCandlish
Cuando una discusión llega al estado incandescente ("flame war", todos los cambios en el tema o en la dirección de la discusión serán cambios para peor.

* Corolario de Wilcox
Cuanto más está alguien involucrado en una "flame war", tanto menos posible es que se reconozca en tal condición.

* Segundo corolario de McCandlish
El consumo de ancho de banda por una discusión se incrementa en proporción inversa a su calidad.

* Tercer Corolario de McCandlish
Cualquier intento a recurrir a la lógica formal o a la identificación de falacias clásicas, simplemente incrementará la irracionalidad de la discusión.

* Sub-corolario al Tercer Corolario de McCandlish
Es probable que esto sea así, debido a que el uso de la lógica eleve el nivel de la discusión, creando en el comentario siguiente un incongruencia.

* Critica de McCandlish de Reed y de Metcalfe
La utilidad de foros grandes en línea se reduce exponencialmente en proporción con el número de participantes.

* La Paradoja de Wilcox-McCandlish
La degeneración de una discusión puede (teóricamente) ser prevenida o aún revertida al citar la Ley de Wilcox-McCandlish.


*Ley de Godwin*

La ley de Godwin (también conocida como regla de analogías nazi de Godwin) es un enunciado relacionado a la interacción social, que propuso Mike Godwin en 1990. Dicha ley estipula que:

A medida que una discusión en Internet se alarga, la probabilidad de que aparezca una comparación en la que se mencione a Hitler o a los nazis tiende a uno.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 22, 2008)

No conocía estas leyes, pero sí sus efectos. Cuando llevas unos años leyendo foros, te das cuenta de que esto, siempre es así.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2008)

Me permito completar con algunas "leyes tecnológicas" más, para ayudar a entender dónde estamos metidos. 
Las he tomado de otro foro por lo que conservo los números de orden originales. 



> 1.- Ley de Linus (Linus Torvalds)
> 
> _Todo problema deberá ser transparente para alguien. Las personas que entienden y las que resuelven un problema no deben ser necesariamente las mismas, ni siquiera en la mayoría de los casos._
> 
> ...



Otra frase atribuida a Linus Torvalds es ésta: _"El software es como el sexo: si es gratis, mejor."_
Esto no sé si es real. Me refiero tanto a la afirmación, como a que lo haya dicho realmente. 

Saludos !
.


----------

